# I'm looking for software to browse my movies and/or music like pages in a magazine....



## Hollis1 (Oct 22, 2017)

I've scoured the web and so far no luck.....How cool would it be to flip a page on a big screen while choosing a movie on the HTPC....?
Thankyou for reading.


----------



## elinter (Feb 16, 2013)

Jriver in theater view comes close.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

I will suggest that flipping through pages is NOT what you want for a user interface. Way too much clicking/swiping/scrolling involved. What you really want, what EVERYBODY really wants is Kaliedescape's user interface. The only way to get that, unfortunately, is to purchase a Kaleidescape system. But there is an alternative... JRiver Media Player has a user interface option that is quite similar to Kaleidescape... it displays a "poster" of each movie with many of these "posters" on screen at one time--I forget the count of how many titles you can see at the same time, like 20 titles or so. When you scroll sideways, 20 (or so) more titles appear. The movie "posters" are arranged in a tight (touching each other) grid. When you see a movie poster you are interested in, click the poster to open the page(s) of info about the movie. JRiver Media Center is pay software (currently $60) and major upgrades are not free, but Media Center users can usually upgrade to the new version for $20-$25 instead of getting a $60 tab for updating. You get offers (by Email) to update your Media Center software at a discount each time they "level up" the software with new features. Minor updates and bug fixes are free. You can pay each time there is an updated version, or if everything you have is working fine, you can keep using the version you have without paying any more. Then in 5 years if you decide to update to the latest version, you can still do so for the discounted price. This is THE BEST user interface I've ever seen for movies aside from Kleidescape. Media Center also plays music and can organize/display photos also. The player in Media Center has seemingly endless setup options including things like adjustments specifically for headphone listening, or flexible graphic equalizer settings, or most anything else you can think of (and more that you wouldn't think of) that can be adjusted. The "posters" assigned to the movies you have even get updated from time to time so you see "fresh" posters now and then even though it's the same movie. Media Center supports skins and has a lot of user options for screen layout. Sometimes what we think we want turns out to not exist because somebody figured out something that works much better. JRiver even offers a remote control for Media Center so you can browse from your TV or projector with a hand-held remote as though you were using a hardware media player in a standalone box. You show Media Center where your movies are located on your computer or network, and anything Media Center needs that isn't in the directory with the movie gets downloaded so you have plot summaries, and info about the movie even if you didn't create that content for the movie manually.


----------



## Wardog555 (11 mo ago)

Is plex enough for you? It's like netflix but for local media that you stream to your devices.


----------



## lee01413 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hollis1 said:


> I've scoured the web and so far no luck.....How cool would it be to flip a page on a big screen while choosing a movie on the HTPC....?
> Thankyou for reading.


Check out Ember Media Manager, that is what I use. lots of great features, including a capability to find and link Rotten Tomatoes reviews and preview videos.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use a Zappiti player. I have tried Plex, Kodi, JRiver, and Dune. Dune and Zappiti are the closest I have found and do everything I need without spending enough to buy a new car with the price of a Kaleidescape system.


----------

